# Photoshop CS5 install error.



## farmclan1 (Jun 3, 2010)

I get an error message when trying to download Photoshop CS 5 trial. It says "The file archive part of PS CS5 is missing. Please download all parts. I don't see the exe. file I need on my drive. Is there a way I can just download that file?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Are you downloading from the official site? https://www.adobe.com/cfusion/tdrc/index.cfm?product=photoshop

Are you using a 3rd party download manager?

More details: http://forums.adobe.com/thread/565357


----------



## farmclan1 (Jun 3, 2010)

Yes..I tried the official Adobe site..I had the CS4 trial and uninstalled it, then tried the CS5 trial download and get the error. I fear I may have deleted an exe file when I did that.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If you've deleted the exe and can't recover it from the Recycle Bin, download the whole package again using the Adobe download manager on their site.


----------



## farmclan1 (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks for your help by the way...I recovered the file from the recycle bin. No go, it still has the same error message. Went to adobe to try to download the whole thing again.as soon as I click install I get the error message and can't continue..I will keep trying though...gotta have it on my machine for school.I'm gonna see if Adobe has any ideas on their support page...


----------

